# Eating Fake Plants?



## Little Wise Owl (Mar 22, 2011)

Has there ever been an instance where your tegu decided to eat the fake plant decor in its cage?

Someone on another forum was against putting in fake plants into a tegu's enclosure.

Thoughts?


----------



## chelvis (Mar 22, 2011)

Bosco bit one then let go. I used fake plants for awhile thne i realized they were more for me and not the tegu... also i lost them last time i moved. i never had a problem with fake or real plants in that my tegus wanted to eat them.


----------

